# iPod touch



## Xav74 (1 Mars 2008)

Bonjour !!

Je sais que ce n'est pas vraiment le bon forum mais sur igénération personne ne répond ( il n'y a personne ) mais vu qu'il s'agit aussi d'une application    enfin bon :


            Voila mes parents sont d'accord pour que j'achète un iPod Touch mais il ne veulent pas que j'ai internet dessus ( il me refuseraient donc l'accès à la borne WI-FI ) seulement les applications web m'intéresse alors je voulais savoir existe-t-il un contrôle parental intégré comme sur Léopard ???  



merci d'avance


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2008)

tes parents ont des pouvoirs que tu n'imagines pas.


----------



## Xav74 (1 Mars 2008)

euh je suis peut être fatigué se soir mais :  QUEL EST LE RAPPORT ????????


Parce que si j'ai un contrôle parentale je pense qu'il accepteront pour internet !


----------



## da capo (1 Mars 2008)

le rapport ?

contrôle parental ou pas, il peuvent bloquer l'accès de ton ipod touch à la borne wifi familiale.

à l'extérieur&#8230; c'est un autre monde.

Mais si tu veux en savoir plus, rends toi sur le site de apple pour examiner les manuels mis à disposition.


----------



## Xav74 (1 Mars 2008)

pour l'interdiction d'accès à la borne je le savais,  mais merci

   et sur apple je n'ai rien vu qui parle d'un quelconque contrôle parental  mais est-ce possible que ça existe en application web ?


----------



## kitetrip (8 Mars 2008)

A ma connaissance, il n'existe rien actuellement qui ne t'empêche de bloquer le Wi-Fi de ton iPod Touch


----------



## pim (9 Mars 2008)

Pour l'instant, il n'y a pas de contrôle parental sur l'iPod touch, mais c'est dans les promesses de Steve Jobs pour juin 2008   C'est marqué là :

http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/127090/la-seconde-revolution-de-l-iphone-a-commence/3

Extrait :



> un système de contrôle parental a été aussi prévu pour le Safari des iPhone et touch ainsi que pour désactiver l'accès à l'App Store.



Attention, pour les iPod touch achetés avant juin, ce sera une mise à jour payante (moins de 10 &#8364;, c'est quasi-certain, mais Apple a l'obligation de faire payer les améliorations de ses produits, même lorsque cela ne touche que la partie logicielle).

(ceci dit, si le contrôle parental est aussi efficace que dans Léopard, cela va juste servir à rassurer tes parents ; de ton côté, en étant un peu malin, tu pourras faire tout ce que tu veux !  )

Sinon, autre solution, tu peux aussi convaincre tes parents du bien fondé de te faire confiance. Fait la vaisselle pendant trois mois, ne ramène pas des voyous à la maison, soit poli, ils vont penser que c'est bon, désormais tu es raisonnable et donc qu'ils peuvent te faire confiance !


----------



## superleo (9 Mars 2008)

Comme le disai Pim il n'existe pas pour l'instant de controle parental mais les applications tierces peuvent etre rajoutées par ordinateur si tu l'as déjà jailbreaker.

Sinon vas chez 1 pote qui a le wi-fi et avec ton iPot télécharge "Appsnapp" sur:

www.jailbreakme.com


 j'espere que cela t'aura été utile


----------

